# ملف اكثر من رائع عن Centrifugal Pumps: Basic Concepts of Operation



## Eng-Maher (22 نوفمبر 2006)

Centrifugal Pumps: Basic Concepts of Operation, Maintenance, and
Troubleshooting (Part- I)------------------------------------------------------------
الملخص ......................:

Introduction
The operating manual of any centrifugal pump often starts with a general statement,
“Your centrifugal pump will give you completely trouble free and satisfactory service only
on the condition that it is installed and operated with due care and is properly maintained.”
Despite all the care in operation and maintenance, engineers often face the statement
“the pump has failed i.e. it can no longer be kept in service”. Inability to deliver the desired
flow and head is just one of the most common conditions for taking a pump out of service.
There are other many conditions in which a pump, despite suffering no loss in flow or head,
is considered to have failed and has to be pulled out of service as soon as possible. These
include seal related problems (leakages, loss of flushing, cooling, quenching systems, etc),
pump and motor bearings related problems (loss of lubrication, cooling, contamination of
oil, abnormal noise, etc), leakages from pump casing, very high noise and vibration levels,
or driver (motor or turbine) related problems.

************************************************************
الرابط ................................................. :

http://www.cheresources.com/centrifugalpumps.pdf

*****************************************************************
مع تحياتى :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشاركه واحده توحد الله ..
علشان لو الموضوع وحش والله ما هزعل ..


----------



## AHMED AHMED (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووور اخى احمد احمد


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*

يعطيك العافيه الموضوع جميل ومفيد

بصراحه اهني نفسي واعضاء منتدى الهندسه الميكانيكيه بوجودك معانا عضو مميز وتستحق اكثر من هذا بصراحه


الى الامام وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2006)

انا لى الشرف بوجودك اخى ( مهندس ب الفطره) فشكرا لك وشكر الى كل اخوانى المهندسين العرب وفقنا الله ووفقهم جميعا .. وفعلا الى الامام بأذن الله .


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 ديسمبر 2006)

Centrifugal Pumps: Basic Concepts of Operation, Maintenance, and


----------



## أبوالحارث (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووور thanks


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 ديسمبر 2006)

أبوالحارث قال:


> مشكووووووور thanks



************************************************************
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ثومة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا مهندس


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ثومة قال:


> شكرا يا مهندس


-------------
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## KANAAN (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع ممتاز و مشاركات مدهشة


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (9 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you for all thing


----------



## The river (10 ديسمبر 2006)

much thanks to you brother,
espeatially for chemical and mechanical engineers who are working in the refinery


----------



## طارق عبد الهادي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير ونسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## the_lion_yasser (19 يناير 2007)

Thanks Brother On Your Work,,,,,


----------



## العرندس (19 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كالعادة .. متألــــــــــــــــــــــق

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 يناير 2007)

the_lion_yasser قال:


> Thanks Brother On Your Work,,,,,



--------------------------
مشكور اخى العزيز واهلا بك معنا فى المنتدى :75:


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 يناير 2007)

العرندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كالعادة .. متألــــــــــــــــــــــق
> 
> أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم



-----------------------------------------------------------------
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## احمد مضر (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي ماهر


----------



## emely (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا مهندس على الافاده


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى احمد واخى emely


----------



## xabdoux (30 يناير 2007)

wlahe modo3 gamed we mfed gaden rbna ywf2k we tgeb akter


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك xabdoux


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (8 فبراير 2007)

كتاب رائع .. شكري وتقديري


----------



## NSGNSG (8 فبراير 2007)

gooooooooooooood


----------



## بولا (8 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بولا (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف الرائع ولكن لى سؤال : مالفرق بين هه المضخات والمضخات الراسية


----------



## بولا (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف الرائع ولكن لى سؤال : مالفرق بين هه المضخات والمضخات الراسية


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى بولا ...
اقراء الكتاب بعنايه سوف تلاقى الرد .......


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (14 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر ليك اخي ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 فبراير 2007)

محمد عبدالسيد قال:


> الف شكر ليك اخي ماهر



-----------------------
لا شكر على واجب اخى العزيز محمد السيد:55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## abdullah907 (21 أبريل 2007)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيراً
جاري التحميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 مايو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (20 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر يابشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## سمير احمد (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررا
انا بحبكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخويا سمير


----------



## ابودريع (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاظم عسكر (27 يوليو 2007)

انت مهندس من طراز خاص ياستاذ ماهر ( علم واخلاق) ---- بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## غسان التكريتي (27 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا Eng-maher انه فعلا ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## eng_hazem123 (27 يوليو 2007)

Very Thanks Man


----------



## islam2a (27 يوليو 2007)

الملف اكثر من رائع
شكرا لك


----------



## دعيبس (27 يوليو 2007)

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## salt (28 يوليو 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر اخى العزيز


----------



## fadi kabes (28 يوليو 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mody_4love (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع و نرجوا المذيد


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و ألف شكر على عموم الفائدة.


----------



## eslam5amis (31 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بوشما (31 يوليو 2007)

شكراً... وجاري التحميل


----------



## ahmsha0 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف الف 
شكر شكر شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووورين جميعا وقرأت كل الردود الف شكر لكم


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (3 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا ومش تزعل نفسك بجد موضوع ممتاز


----------



## الشبح الاول (4 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (4 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع 

وجعل العمل في ميزان حسناتك 

وإن شاء الله أضيف في المرة القادمة الجزء الثاني من الكتاب


----------



## albahri (4 يناير 2008)

تحياتى لك يابشمهندس و لكل من بذل جهد لا فاد تنا


----------



## الفدعاني (15 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## الفدعاني (15 يناير 2008)

Thankssssssssssssss


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## رضا الشاهد (1 مايو 2008)

جزال الله خير الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## تاراترل (3 مايو 2008)

Thanks alot Eng Maher


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مايو 2008)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (6 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سعود ابراهيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxx انا استفدت كتيير من هذا المنتدى وهيجى يوم ارد الجميل ان شاء الله


----------



## sdam20 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كان نفسي يكون مترجم عربي


----------



## sdam20 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

لو امكن انه يترجم يبقي دي خدمة العمر 
و مشكور لكم علي كل حال


----------

